

Ask HN: What's the easiest way to land a job in RoR? - gamechangr

I'm new to learning RoR and read blogs that talk about how impossible it is to land an entry job (every job require 2 yr experience).<p>I plan to take 2012 to learn RoR full time. I imagine that working for a company (vs self learn) would expose me to more environments.<p>I applied to Hungry Academy, and will apply to either Code Academy or DevBootcamp. After that, I want to know what to focus on.<p>What is most important to learn to get employment?
What companies or industries are most likely to employ newbies?
======
jhchabran
It may not be the best "overall" advice but I've met a lot of people looking
for freelance developers or simply rubyists to hire by going at local ruby
meetings.

I can't say anything about Ruby groups other than Paris, but at each of our
meetings I talk with people having trouble to hire a ruby or rails developer.

Conclusion: Get there and even try to do a lightening talk ! You'll learn a
lot, create your network with Rubyists. It's simply about getting closer to
other people working in this field.

~~~
gamechangr
I'm from Kansas City (in the middle of the US) where they lack good Ruby
groups. I may have to move to make it happen. I appreciate the feedback.

------
gamechangr
I should add that I'm working on the basics now (CSS/HTML)

~~~
zeppelin_7
Try doing a small project yourself. This can help in a bunch of ways:

\- Learning is quicker. Till the time you can not get a job in a company, why
not build something yourself?

\- Familiarize yourself with real world and give you the ability to design an
end-to-end system.

\- You will have a portfolio to show off your skills.

\- Using open source tools/scripts on the way will allow you to make
contributions to them later. Contributing back to the community helps deepen
your understand, gain valuable feedback and also get visibility.

~~~
gamechangr
I just opened a github account and will post an easy to deploy project soon.

Is there a link or site that has step by step for more complexed ones?

